# Motivating Your Singer



## DVRP (Nov 25, 2009)

My bands singer is probably one of the most awkward people youll ever meet. As seen by this video  . He basically stands there and bobs. 

I was just wondering if there was any tips you have to make him loosen up and put on a better show. 

Fyi- hes the one in the plaid shirt. the other kid was jsut some random dude


----------



## scottro202 (Nov 25, 2009)

I say let him do his thing. The more he plays live, the more comfortable he'll get.


----------



## thesimo (Nov 25, 2009)

grow long hair, then its perfectly acceptable to stand there and flop ur head around and it looks like your doing a lot more than you are


----------



## cycloptopus (Nov 25, 2009)

I'd say try to convince him to use the whole stage and move around a bunch. Try to get him to get a wireless so he can extend the stage into the audience or wherever. Seems to me he needs to engage the audience more and get in their faces a bit. But the bottom line is he needs to be himself, and be comfortable with how he does his thing.


----------



## matty2fatty (Nov 25, 2009)

Maybe he's just jealous that he didn't get his tuxedo-t

jk, I actually thought he wasn't too bad...he sounded good and had some head banging going on, maybe just give him a few more shows and he might get into it a bit more.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah. I never used to move around much before, but after playing a couple of shows, it comes naturally!


----------



## Fionn (Nov 27, 2009)

kick him in the balls, that'll get him moving!!!


----------



## warped (Nov 27, 2009)

ShreddyESP said:


> Yeah. I never used to move around much before, but after playing a couple of shows, it comes naturally!



I'll second that.. 

Also I found it took one kinda trashy gig in a small packed room where the whole band kinda played with reckless abandon which made for a really crazy gig - after that all was great, it was a bit like an ice-breaker for me.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Nov 27, 2009)

Finding motivation as a singer is a tricky thing, IMHO. When I perform, I like to find the feeling each song evokes in me during our rehearsal of the song, and then I just let those emotions fly all over the place when preforming. Every person is different though. Another good way to inspire a singer is take them to a show where there is a singer who REALLY preforms. Sometimes it takes seeing a crowd go crazy for someone else's antics that makes you want to try them yourself.


----------



## DVRP (Nov 28, 2009)

Im gunna post some videos from our set tonite once i get around to uploading them. Seems like hes loosening up  thanks for the advice.

Heres one of the videos from tonite. He seems like hes coming into his own.


----------



## Lethe (Dec 8, 2009)

I would suggest you point him towards some Meshuggah live videos. There are extended amounts of time when the singer has nothing to do, and instead of projecting "don't mind me, I'm just waiting for my next part" he is all "can you even grasp how awesome all of this is?", all while hardly moving at all. It's a subtle art, but easy to do if you have the balls to just stand there, spread your arms and engage the audience with your eyes. 

Small thing, big difference.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Dec 8, 2009)

Like someone else said, playing more shows will help. Another big thing is going to more shows and paying attention to other frontmen and copping their moves


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 20, 2009)

My singer's stage moves are often pretty much carboned off Robbie Williams and Jon Bon Jovi. But that's a good thing, really. If you are a frontman, watching and being inspired by great frontmen is just as important as it would be to pick out guitar parts if you were a guitar player. You learn some Petrucci licks, some Vai licks, some Knopfler licks, and sooner or later you've got your own style. The exact same thing goes for frontmen.

Plan B: Get a Flying V and sneak up behind him. You'll know what to do.


----------



## Vstro (Dec 20, 2009)

Have him go to youtube and watch videos of good live vocalists. Some people just need to see what other people are doing.


----------



## helly (Dec 20, 2009)

Yep, pretty much what anybody else has said. Watch good vocalists, both local and in bigger bands.

Something to get you started, a few of my favorite vocalists to watch live:

Frankie of Monsters, popular local band


Jesse of Stick to Your Guns, hugely popular on century media


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 21, 2009)

Would this help??


----------



## dudeskin (Dec 21, 2009)

AK DRAGON said:


> Would this help??


 
nearly wet myself.


just let him get use to it dude. i have the same trouble now im in a band again. now im playing music i enjoy, i can get into it abit more without feeling like an idiot. i just need to play more gigs to get confident in what im playing and the environment im in. so its probs the same for him.


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 22, 2009)

It's also worth mentioning that most live bands that are great on stage also have a lot of experience. You rarely see a newly formed local band that put on a great show. It's hard being a great frontman if the rest of the band isn't entirely comfortable. If you know your songs cold and can concentrate on the audience and the show, your singer will have a much easier job.


----------



## Waelstrum (Dec 22, 2009)

Go with what you've got. If he jumps around and head bangs a lot, give him long hair. If he stays still like a robot, dress him up like a robot.


----------

